# Booting off a usb external cdrom to install windows OS



## dragonkindred (Apr 29, 2007)

I resently bought a compaq ipaq desktop computer and it does not have a internal cdrom drive. I had thought I could use a usb external drive but my bios does not allow for booting from a usb device. Does anyone know a way around this? With this system can I mickey mouse a internal cdrom drive to work just to get windows OS on it?


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

re: "can I mickey mouse a[n] internal cdrom drive to work"
If it is internal, you don't have to mickey anything, just ensure that it is correctly connected and set in your BIOS.

By the way, Win95 doesn't not come as a "Bootable" CD (at least, not from Microsoft). You need to boot-up with some program that provides a CD driver that can read a CD. For example, using a Win98 Start-up floppy.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Or a Win95 startup floppy!


----------



## dragonkindred (Apr 29, 2007)

Where are you getting win 95 boot cd from? I was using "mickey mouse job" to refer to taking apart my external drive and adding it into my system as an internal. I managed to get it to work by doing just that. So thanks for the help.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

dragonkindred said:


> Where are you getting win 95 boot cd from? I was using "mickey mouse job" to refer to taking apart my external drive and adding it into my system as an internal. I managed to get it to work by doing just that. So thanks for the help.


Nobody mentioned a "win 95 boot cd," we had mentioned using either a Win95 or a Win98 Startup floppy. This was in reference to your asking if you could mickey an internal CDROM drive, and that is why we said it *if was internal* then all you'd need would be the Startup floppy to provide for the drivers to allow reading from that internal drive.

Look, we can only respond to what you have written, not to the ideas of what you think you have said;

... and you're welcome.


----------

